# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: August 28th Discovery Park & Back



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

This Saturday's group ride is a main staple of all rides out of Folsom, the "Disco Park" Ride. This ride is completely flat and almost exclusively on the American River Bike Trail. The ride starts at our new location close to Rainbow Bridge in Folsom and continues all the way to mile marker "0" where we will have an organized rest stop with food and drinks (supplied by our great support team). 

Please note that we will be meeting at a *new location* which is in the large parking lot in Old Folsom across from Karen's Bakery and Bicycles Plus. This is at the corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf if you need directions, just let me know. This is another great ride to get your cycling legs going and we have plenty of encouragement. This group is continuing to grow and have new people almost every time. Please join us and invite a friend! I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

<Please rsvp if you are attending>

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, August 28th

Bike Route: Starting point to the American River Bike Trail, down to Discovery Park (Disco Park), and then retracing our steps back to the starting point. 
Fast Paced Ride Group: Yes
Moderate Paced Ride Group: Yes
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 58 Miles
Route Terrain: Completely Flat 
Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## cycle63 (Jul 11, 2002)

Quinn,

I'm thinking about riding along with you guys this Saturday. Is there a leader everyone follows for the fast & moderate rides or does everyone just sort of "fall into place" after awhile to designate the two groups?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*More Information for our ride *



cycle63 said:


> Quinn,
> 
> I'm thinking about riding along with you guys this Saturday. Is there a leader everyone follows for the fast & moderate rides or does everyone just sort of "fall into place" after awhile to designate the two groups?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, we would love to have you join us. We have had about 5 RBR people join so far and all have enjoyed our group rides. Regading a leader, we do not have a specific group leader but we definately break up into several groups based on speed. Also, you will always find that most people in the group are very considerate and make a point to never drop someone off the end. Let me know if you have any other questions. Hope to meet you!

Cheers,

-Q


----------

